# Cort Bass



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Got this recently and have to say that I'm having a blast with it. Great instrument, pups are very bright so I keep the tone button low....

Any one else has one like this? Would love other owners opinion on this baby....








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

I think headless guit's look weird, but, that one looks cool.
Does it balance alright?


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

laristotle said:


> I think headless guit's look weird, but, that one looks cool.
> Does it balance alright?


Yep... really cool bass...

It does balance very well... not a bass to play sitting down ...lol...

I find that headless basses with a body balance great. Any other headless players here?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> Yep... really cool bass...
> 
> It does balance very well... not a bass to play sitting down ...lol...
> 
> I find that headless basses with a body balance great. Any other headless players here?


Yep, I have one. Even though I'm primarily a guitarist I bought my Cort bass in 1985 for $250.00 to use with my old Fostex 4 track for some song demos and I still plunk around on it from time to time. I like the "wings" on yours. Mine is more of the standard Steinberger shape. BTW I read that you said your pickups sound very bright but I don't find that to be the case with mine at all. It's actually incredibly versatile tonewise. I can go from a really twangy sound all the way to a very deep almost "reggae" type bass sound. I guess I was lucky. Here's a photo of mine:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice bass. I've never owned a Cort myself but have had a few headless basses over the years. I'm definitely a fan of basses sans heads!


----------



## Tugbar (Mar 1, 2011)

Headless and Fretless Hohner










Works both passive and active. I bought one of those little blocks that allows me to use my favourite GHS flats. Nice for travelling, I used to take it on cross country truck trips. It has "Steinberger licensed" hardware inluding the little flip out piece that allows you to play while seated. You might find one on the bay, I've been thinking about one for my Hondo flying-V.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Kenmac said:


> Yep, I have one. Even though I'm primarily a guitarist I bought my Cort bass in 1985 for $250.00 to use with my old Fostex 4 track for some song demos and I still plunk around on it from time to time. I like the "wings" on yours. Mine is more of the standard Steinberger shape. BTW I read that you said your pickups sound very bright but I don't find that to be the case with mine at all. It's actually incredibly versatile tonewise. I can go from a really twangy sound all the way to a very deep almost "reggae" type bass sound. I guess I was lucky. Here's a photo of mine:


First off, Nice bass Kenmac...

I first fell in love with the headless in the mid 80's....As for the "how bright" the pups are, well I was just surprise the a passive bass has such a large flexibility.... On active ones, no problem, but on a passive... well, it got me pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

james on bass said:


> Nice bass. I've never owned a Cort myself but have had a few headless basses over the years. I'm definitely a fan of basses sans heads!


Thank's James... I really dig headless basses and collect them also... Witch have you had in the pass? and do you still have them?


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Tugbar said:


> Headless and Fretless Hohner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm fretless..... Dont have one like that.....(YET!)....

Yep, I would love to grove on that baby...I have Hohners also but different versions of yours.... They really kick A$$....

Will look on fleebay for the leg...Good tip!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Frenchy said:


> Thank's James... I really dig headless basses and collect them also... Witch have you had in the pass? and do you still have them?


No headless basses in the arsenel at the moment. I've lusted after a Status for years so maybe again someday. I'm having issues linking photos. I played a Kubicki for quite a number of years in the late 80s/early 90s. Had a Yamaha BX5 for a short while and twice owned an MF bass that saw quite a few gigs with me. Michel Fournelle does some great work. That bass is residing in New York state somewhere now.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Headless basses, brings out the Mark King fan in me. Great looking basses guys!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> Headless basses, brings out the Mark King fan in me. Great looking basses guys!


Thanks Morkolo. )


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

james on bass said:


> No headless basses in the arsenel at the moment. I've lusted after a Status for years so maybe again someday. I'm having issues linking photos. I played a Kubicki for quite a number of years in the late 80s/early 90s. Had a Yamaha BX5 for a short while and twice owned an MF bass that saw quite a few gigs with me. Michel Fournelle does some great work. That bass is residing in New York state somewhere now.


Never tried a Status yet or a Kubicki....would love to try those if I could someday... I love headless basses since a reg headstock does get in the way on a full scale bass... cymbal nicks.. hit guitarist once in a while....add signing and mic stands...Grrrr....

Started collecting headless basses after I got my first one and fell in love with a perfect balanced instrument and shorter neck... Currently have the Yamaha, Lotus, Cort small body, Cort V body, Cort P-bass, Hohners Jack both versions, Quest, Westone Rail and my main Baby the Westone Super Headless.... I know I posted this pic in my intro post but this is a pic of my baby and Hohners...







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That Westone Rail was an odd one. Still kicking myself for not picking up a Washburn headless fretted/fretless double-neck when I had the chance.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

james on bass said:


> That Westone Rail was an odd one. Still kicking myself for not picking up a Washburn headless fretted/fretless double-neck when I had the chance.


Love the Rail... very unique!...







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

If I would ever come across that Wasburn that you mentioned... I would go nuts..
Did not even know that model existed.
It's now on my want list...


----------

